# Schecks agents weigh in on Astana soap opera.



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

From L'Équipe:

Quote:
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset" class=alt2>Brothers Franck and Andy Schleck's agent stated that there are no contacts regarding the brothers joining Lance Armstrong's new RadioShack team. He said these rumours were originated by the texan as part of a strategy to destabilize Alberto Contador.
"There is no chance that that is going to happen. I've had no contact with Bruyneel. It is only a strategy to make Contador loose next year", said to "L'Équipe" Giovanni Lombardi, personal agent for both brothers.
"Andy has clearly seen everything Alberto Contador has lived through in this Tour, and no one can imagine he is going to get into all that knowing what his ambitions are for next year", said Lombardi. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<!-- / message -->
Not surprising.

len


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

So the Schlecks didn't weigh in, just their agent. Criminy, rationality is verboten around here apparently.

EDIT: Nice title edit Len, much better


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

But you have to admit, that the chance of a poisoned atmosphere and going throught what AC went through will dissuade others from joining this team.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Spunout said:


> But you have to admit, that the chance of a poisoned atmosphere and going throught what AC went through will dissuade others from joining this team.


You mean people don't believe Armstrong when he implies Contador was the problem


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't think that this thread ever claimed that the Schleck's were weighing in. I guess reading comp isn't good supply here either.

Oh yeah, the Schlecks and Zubeldia clearly love cancer.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

> But you have to admit, that the chance of a poisoned atmosphere and going throught what AC went through will dissuade others from joining this team.


Maybe, maybe not. I think the pull of knowing the team will have all the resources possible will be a draw for a lot of folks. I think the Schlecks have it pretty good where they are, so probably not them, but I could see others going for sure.

And most importantly, I don't think AC "went through" anything. It's called life. Deal with it. He acted like a little ***** for the most part. So LA was an ass to him. Waa. Get the hell over it and act like a grown up. The only thing worse than one juvenile, is two juveniles.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

DZfan14 said:


> I don't think that this thread ever claimed that the Schleck's were weighing in. I guess reading comp isn't good supply here either.
> 
> Oh yeah, the Schlecks and Zubeldia clearly love cancer.


Yeah, not like the title used to say "Schlecks weigh in" or anything.....


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

don't underestimate the power of $ - not just salary but the sponsorship opportunities that Armstrong can dangle in front of a Schleck.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

gegarrenton said:


> Yeah, not like the title used to say "Schlecks weigh in" or anything.....


Title was never changed.....I think you mis-read it initially.

Nice deflection though.

Len


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

Len J said:


> Title was never changed.....I think you mis-read it initially.
> 
> Nice deflection though.
> 
> Len


Maybe I did, wouldn't be the first time I have erred!


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Manager and team confirming they'll stay at Saxo.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/schleck-brothers-to-stay-at-saxo-bank

Thank goodness.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Len J said:


> Title was never changed.....I think you mis-read it initially.
> 
> Nice deflection though.
> 
> Len


Why do you hate the Schlecks?!

Yea, that sounds logical. If either of them has aspirations of winning the Tour next year, going to Radio Shack, with it's own overall contender, would seem to be a poor option.


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

I wonder if LA wont change his goal from winning himself, to doing as much damage to AC's wins as possible. I wonder if he wont clearly step aside as team leader in exchange for putting as many riders ahead of AC for as many Grand Tours to come as possible. 

If LA could assemble a super team they may be able to displace AC from the podium for a long time, even though he is clearly the strongest rider.

How would AC like them apples?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

biobanker said:


> If LA could assemble a super team they may be able to displace AC from the podium for a long time, even though he is clearly the strongest rider.


Yeah leaving aside the fact that nearly invariably the strongest rider wins the GT, it would be a great plan.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*good to see (sidebar)*

Giovanni is still in the business
he goes from a supreme leadout man, to one day guy, to manager
guy is supposedly business savvy
runs a toney shoe store in Spain


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

gegarrenton said:


> Maybe, maybe not. I think the pull of knowing the team will have all the resources possible will be a draw for a lot of folks. I think the Schlecks have it pretty good where they are, so probably not them, but I could see others going for sure.
> 
> And most importantly, I don't think AC "went through" anything. It's called life. Deal with it. He acted like a little ***** for the most part. So LA was an ass to him. Waa. Get the hell over it and act like a grown up. The only thing worse than one juvenile, is two juveniles.


But apparently there was enough of what AC went through that it couldn't assuage any concern from Andy to jump ship. Maybe Andy did see something we didn't see, being that he was rubbing elbows with Conti and LA. 

From the link below here's a direct quote from AS (from the post below):
"I'll serve my contract with Saxo until after 2010. And I will still ride the Vuelta to prepare for the world championships," he (Andy) said.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

izzyfly said:


> But apparently there was enough of what AC went through that it couldn't assuage any concern from Andy to jump ship. Maybe Andy did see something we didn't see, being that he was rubbing elbows with Conti and LA.
> 
> From the link below here's a direct quote from AS (from the post below):
> "I'll serve my contract with Saxo until after 2010. And I will still ride the Vuelta to prepare for the world championships," he (Andy) said.


I reiterate, I don't think AC "went through" anything, unless you consider life something. In that case we all go through stuff. But I really think Andy is happy where he is, he has a great situation. And I'm pulling for him to win next years tour!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Len J said:


> From L'Équipe:
> 
> Quote:
> <TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset" class=alt2>Brothers Franck and Andy Schleck's agent stated that there are no contacts regarding the brothers joining Lance Armstrong's new RadioShack team. He said these rumours were originated by the texan as part of a strategy to destabilize Alberto Contador.
> ...


Len, aren't you curious as to why the agent claims the rumors originated with Lance?
If you go back and see how we all heard about this in the very beginning, we'll note the original story was published in L'Equipe. Cyclingnews and others retold the story. Cyclingnews' story said, 
*"French newspaper L'Equipe seems to think so, and has linked Andy Schleck, who finished the Tour de France one step above Armstrong on the podium, to the nascent squad.
The report claims that negotiations between the powerful young Luxembourger and the seven-time Tour de France champion are in an advanced stage..."*
All these stories come from L'Equipe. It was L'Equipe who ran the original story where *THEY* claimed there was a link between Radioshack and Schleck. It was L'Equipe who claimed they were in "advanced" negotiations."

So it seems like L'Equipe started the rumors, then ran another story where they allow an agent to think Lance started the rumors.

Is L'Equipe French for "Fox News"?


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

Jesse D Smith said:


> Len, aren't you curious as to why the agent claims the rumors originated with Lance?
> If you go back and see how we all heard about this in the very beginning, we'll note the original story was published in L'Equipe. Cyclingnews and others retold the story. Cyclingnews' story said,
> *"French newspaper L'Equipe seems to think so, and has linked Andy Schleck, who finished the Tour de France one step above Armstrong on the podium, to the nascent squad.
> The report claims that negotiations between the powerful young Luxembourger and the seven-time Tour de France champion are in an advanced stage..."*
> ...


Seems to me he's suggesting Lance was the one who tipped L'Equipe (or at least started the rumor they heard). While the paper was the first to report the rumors, it doesn't mean they started them.

Either way, him saying this at least partially disavows the notion that Contador is a lone wolf and has absolutely no friends in the peloton.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if Armstrong asked Andy to be on the team. One less competitor for him.

Equally less surprised that it wouldn't happen. It must be hard to leave a team, while you are the time leader, that has your brother, Cancellara, and Voigt in it.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

jptaylorsg said:


> Seems to me he's suggesting Lance was the one who tipped L'Equipe (or at least started the rumor they heard). While the paper was the first to report the rumors, it doesn't mean they started them.
> 
> Either way, him saying this at least partially disavows the notion that Contador is a lone wolf and has absolutely no friends in the peloton.


No, he's explicitly saying that Armstrong was the source. Since L'Equipe didn't divulge their source how does he know or even have an inkling, especially since he says there has been no contact. If there's been no contact he couldn't have determined the source of the information from the contact.

While some folks feel both Contador and Armstrong have acted badly I don't think anyone has suggested Contador doesn't have his supporters in the industry. They both have supporters and detractors, just like on this board. Obviously Lombardi is at least somewhat of an Armstrong detractor. One can't discount that an agent might also be shopping a client around and a report linking them to one team may detract from his marketing efforts. Agents and athletes often disclaim statements and pledge loyalty only to turn up on another team later. It's a complicated chess match and believe me, everybody is in it for themselves.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

Saxo has a great lineup. nothing should change and they will be on the podium for at least the next 5 years. Bjarne will keep them focused.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

And the Schleks' agent has now strengthened his bargaining position  I love the way he said, "to make Contador loose" as if that was the goal, not to make Lance win. Sound's like he's said it to make Contador nervous.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

How can the Schleck Brothers weigh in on anything. They don't weigh _anything_.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Any rider who harbors dreams of winning the Tour will not ride for Team RadioShack.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

California L33 said:


> And the Schleks' agent has now strengthened his bargaining position  I love the way he said, "to make Contador loose" as if that was the goal, not to make Lance win. Sound's like he's said it to make Contador nervous.


I think we just saw this past Tour how Contador responds when he's "nervous". He opens a can of whoop-ass.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Who?*

I don't know who you all are talking about, this thread is about the *SCHECKS* (sic) 



Len J said:


> Title was never changed.....I think you mis-read it initially.
> 
> Nice deflection though.
> 
> Len


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

gegarrenton said:


> Yeah, not like the title used to say "Schlecks weigh in" or anything.....


Agents usually speak on behalf of their clients.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

The Schlecks and anyone else with half a brain knows that Armstrong is poisonous. Sure, he is one of the greatest competitors who ever lived, but he is also a thoroughly unpleasant and treacherous individual. 
Contador dealt with him by beating him up in this year's Tour, the Schlecks and Saxobank did the same. If they are mad enough to join him at Radio Shack, they deserve all the crap that will come their way.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

Sojourneyman said:


> Manager and team confirming they'll stay at Saxo.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/schleck-brothers-to-stay-at-saxo-bank
> 
> Thank goodness.


This only means though the end of 2010. Who knows, in Sept (when everyone can speak) they may have already signed for Columiba, Euskatel, Garmin, RadioShack. for 2011-2012.
;-)


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

biobanker said:


> I wonder if LA wont change his goal from winning himself, to doing as much damage to AC's wins as possible. I wonder if he wont clearly step aside as team leader in exchange for putting as many riders ahead of AC for as many Grand Tours to come as possible.
> 
> If LA could assemble a super team they may be able to displace AC from the podium for a long time, even though he is clearly the strongest rider.
> 
> How would AC like them apples?


C'mon, srsly? 

"Hey, Radioshack, here's the deal. Give me $20mill, and I promise to do my best to ensure that you will receive minimum return on your investment, as I piddle around on a personal vendetta."

Yeah, that's the way grownups act. 

I doubt LA's personal (podium) ambitions play into this all that much. However much you choose to hate him, it's hard not to understand that he sees things like they are. Mostly, he's the draw, being too old for much else. Oh, if he can be positioned for a win he'll slot in, but that's not incompatible with having someone else as the team's real 'lead rider.'

Heck, two strong "leading" riders on a team can work together to do something that neither a 'lead rider' or a 'team leader' can do alone. Just ask the Schlecks. Too bad the Astana boys were too busy leaking on one another's shoes to keep that from working out better.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

jptaylorsg said:


> Seems to me he's suggesting Lance was the one who tipped L'Equipe (or at least started the rumor they heard). While the paper was the first to report the rumors, it doesn't mean they started them.
> 
> Either way, him saying this at least partially disavows the notion that Contador is a lone wolf and has absolutely no friends in the peloton.


Just to be clear, my primary intention isn't to defend Lance, or detract from Contador or Schleck.
My primary intention is to detract from L'Equipe and irresponsible journalism in general. 
One foundation of journalistic ethics is to "do no harm". Another is to avoid using anonymous sources. When you use anonymous sources in this case, you aren't doing a service to the readers, you aren't helping reveal the truth, and when the intiial fantasy scenario turns out to be a lie, you only confuse readers and lose credibility. Intelligent reader then begin to question L'Equipe's motives, something intelligent readers have been given reason to do for many years now.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

AC may be LA's new cancer it seems. If he is this narcisistic as is being intimated and realizes he cant beat AC physically than as someone mentioned, his raison d' etre may just be to prevent AC from winning. Would be very sad to see him reduce himself to that but I doubt that. I hope he comes to win next year and not just as an AC spoiler...My bet is he comes to win. What better way to get back at AC and be self serving all at the same time.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

hmmm saxo bank must be a more stable sponsor than Radio Shack. my guess is Radio Shack does an Astana and defaults on the rider salaries midway through 2010.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Given what retail in general is doing in year over year comps, I'd absolutely second the mid year sponsorship swoon too. That would be pretty darn funny. LA would have to start paying himself. Maybe he would give himself a stern talking to about scrapping the multisport shenanigans.


----------

